

The Zonians: Secluded tropical communities close to the Bay of Panama - yitchelle
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-28594016

======
yequalsx
I'm a Zonian. I remember well October 1, 1979. That was the day that the
Panama Canal Treaty started its implementation. That was the day the Canal
Zone ceased to exist as a territory of the United States.

I lived near the Thatcher Ferry bridge and there was a false road leading to
it in my neighborhood. Panamanian officials were driving around Balboa honking
their horns in jubilation but got bottlenecked at the false road. A minor
clusterfuck for them and we got some laughs from it. But it was a sad day for
me and the other Zonian kids. The few laughs didn't assuage the sadness.

We all thought that Panama would never be able to run the canal without the
U.S. We were certain that they'd eventually ask the Americans to run it again.
These thoughts were part imperial arrogance and part rooted in reality. The
Panamanian government couldn't even run the railroad that was given to them.
But we were wrong and it's clear in retrospect that we (the United States)
held back Panama's development. Not consciously or deliberately. Panama grew
up when the U.S. finally left in December of 1999. The country is doing much
better.

One of the ironies of America's involvement in the Canal Zone is that troubles
with Panama really started over whether or not the Panamanian flag should be
flown alongside the American flag at Balboa high school. Today, there is a
single Panamanian flag flying there. Progress.

I miss the Canal Zone. I don't speak Spanish. Well, a little. I know cuss
words and how to get around. We had our own schools, TV, police, stores, etc.
It was an American colony and the luxury it provided Americans largely came
from cheap labor from Panama. During the Canal Zone days the company (the
Panama Canal Company) paid Panamanians to mow our lawns for us. Coming to the
U.S. to live took some getting used to.

~~~
olds
I lived on Albrook AFB from 94-97 and my parents worked on Howard AFB. This is
a fairly accurate portrayal of the Americans' attitude toward the Panamanians
and their ability to manage the Canal. I remember even in the mid-late 90s,
there was active talk of canceling the Treaty because Panama couldn't maintain
the canal and the canal is an incredibly important part of the US Navy's
projection of power across two oceans.

The Panama Canal was unique in the density of military bases across different
branches. At the height of military presence in the Canal Zone there were ~20
different military bases along a 50 mile corridor near the canal. By the time
we were there in the mid/late 90's there were around 5-7 bases left
operational. It was interesting to see the defunct bases (mostly on the
Atlantic side) and realize the sheer massive operation that existed to create
and sustain this American colony.

